# Hotel in Belfast



## Curlysue76 (20 Jun 2013)

Anyone know of any reasonable priced (cheap) hotels Belfast city centre. 1 adult 2 kids. Don't want to be driving much so has to be pretty central. Just to use as base but has to be clean and in a safe area. 

Any recommendations welcome. Thanks


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Jun 2013)

The Premier Inns are usually good value and children eat breakfast for free (as long as the adult pays for their own breakfast).

I've stayed in the Alfred St and Titanic Quarter ones, both clean and comfortable. The Titanic one is a little further out but a handy walk across the river into "town", plus it has handier parking, the Alfred St one you may have to pop out early to feed the meter.


----------



## T McGibney (20 Jun 2013)

Premier Inn charge for parking in their Titanic Quarter hotel, which is ludicrous given its not-exactly-central and not-exactly-congested location.

When we stayed there, they told us the window couldn't be opened. When we complained at 3am that we couldn't sleep because the room was stuffy, they opened the window. We got a refund of the price of the room but we still missed a night's sleep which rather undermined the reason for staying in a hotel in the first instance.

Rather annoyingly, Premier Inns in NI & GB no longer give their landline numbers but instead provide premium rate numbers which I understand can't be called from ROI (except perhaps at an extortionate rate), so its not just as simple as phoning them with your queries.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Jun 2013)

T McGibney said:


> Premier Inn charge for parking in their Titanic Quarter hotel, which is ludicrous given its not-exactly-central and not-exactly-congested location.
> 
> When we stayed there, they told us the window couldn't be opened. When we complained at 3am that we couldn't sleep because the room was stuffy, they opened the window. We got a refund of the price of the room but we still missed a night's sleep which rather undermined the reason for staying in a hotel in the first instance.
> 
> Rather annoyingly, Premier Inns in NI & GB no longer give their landline numbers but instead provide premium rate numbers which I understand can't be called from ROI (except perhaps at an extortionate rate), so its not just as simple as phoning them with your queries.


 
Can you recommend a hotel in Belfast that doesn't charge for parking? I'm fairly sure I've had to pay everywhere I've stayed there. At least with the Titanic Quarter one you're not having to pop out early on a Sunday morning to put more money in the meter which I had to do in other hotels.


----------



## delgirl (20 Jun 2013)

Also stayed in the Premier Inn in the Titanic Quarter and found it clean, efficiently run, very competitively priced and comfortable.  If I were to return to Belfast, I would stay there again.

Also stayed in other hotels in Belfast which were a lot more expensive and didn't offer anything in terms of comfort, cleanliness or service which was better than the Premier Inn.

I'd have to agree with Tommy, it is really annoying to not be able to open the windows and I also mentioned this to them when I was leaving.

They've got a promotion on at the moment with rooms in Belfast for £49 or less, which might be of use to the OP as any of their rooms I've stayed in all have a double and single bed, perfect for 1 adult and 2 kids.


----------



## addob (20 Jun 2013)

I remember staying in the Tara Lodge B&B in Belfast and it not breaking teh bank and it's walking distance to the city center. 
I don't think we paid parking.


----------



## Slim (20 Jun 2013)

Curlysue76 said:


> Anyone know of any reasonable priced (cheap) hotels Belfast city centre. 1 adult 2 kids. Don't want to be driving much so has to be pretty central. Just to use as base but has to be clean and in a safe area.
> 
> Any recommendations welcome. Thanks


 
Stayed in Premier Inn, no problems. Also stayed in Holiday Inn Express, quite central. Very good and has a pool. Parking is pay parking. Stayed in Wellington Park Hotel two weeks ago. Not so central, out by Queens Uni. Parking was £5 overnight for residents. Good enough hotel.


----------



## Curlysue76 (20 Jun 2013)

Thanks for all the recommendations. Has anyone ever stayed in Days hotel? They have free parking mon- thurs. 

Also what is the best way to pay for things, debit or credit card, as regards fees and charges. Both UB. i usually use debit card for nearly everything at home. Not used to carrying much cash.


----------



## runner (20 Jun 2013)

Have used the Premier Inn myself as recent as last month and have always been very happy with the staff and service and quality for the really keen price. Location is excellent but parking as in any city centre isn't great.  They have a special 5 stg overnight rate in local multi storey carpark.


----------



## Sunny (20 Jun 2013)

addob said:


> I remember staying in the Tara Lodge B&B in Belfast and it not breaking teh bank and it's walking distance to the city center.
> I don't think we paid parking.



+1 on that


----------



## AgathaC (21 Jun 2013)

Stayed at the Premier, Alfred St, and it was standard Premier, clean, comfortable etc. Travelled by train so can't comment re parking.


----------



## Curlysue76 (21 Jun 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ann1 (22 Jun 2013)

Curlysue76 said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations. Has anyone ever stayed in Days hotel? They have free parking mon- thurs.
> 
> Also what is the best way to pay for things, debit or credit card, as regards fees and charges. Both UB. i usually use debit card for nearly everything at home. Not used to carrying much cash.



I don't think Days hotel have free car parking now. There is a car park close by with a charge of £6 a night.


----------



## AgathaC (22 Jun 2013)

Curlysue76 said:


> Thanks for all the recommendations.
> 
> Also what is the best way to pay for things, debit or credit card, as regards fees and charges. Both UB. i usually use debit card for nearly everything at home. Not used to carrying much cash.



I would usually bring some cash for the day-to-day stuff, and use my credit card for hotel, meals etc. I see An Post have a new foreign currency card that you pre load, to save carrying cash. I haven't had a chance yet to research it re charges etc but it may be worth a look. Hope that helps.


----------



## Curlysue76 (22 Jun 2013)

Thanks Ann and Agatha. 

Ann, Days hotel have free parking mon- thurs when we plan on travelling, charges at weekend only.

Agatha thanks for advice on An Post card, i'll look it up.


----------

